
Can we have a JavaScript login to Y Combinator news? - ido

======
omouse
AJAX login wouldn't be bad, but I'd prefer AJAX voting. A page reload forces
you to hunt down the comment thread you were just reading.

~~~
gyro_robo
Also the links keep expiring. If I open multiple tabs, by the time I get to
some of them all the links are invalidated. IIRC, same thing if taking "too
long" to write a comment.

------
ido
I mean like the way reddit does it, it is much nicer then being sent to
another web page.

~~~
richcollins
How is it different? Click - Enter Auth info - Press Submit.

If you let the browser save your password then you only have to click once.

What we do need is a remember me feature.

------
dawie
No, not that I have a say

~~~
ido
why not?

